# Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn



## Thoma (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Bordies!

Werde Freitag mit einem Freund nach Gronau fahren um mir dort den Vispas 2008 für die Niederlande zu kaufen. 

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wo wir angeln gehen können? Letztes Jahr waren wir beim Het Hulsbek. Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Da ich morgen aus Stuttgart über Dortmund nach Gildehaus fahre, habe ich wenig Lust noch mehr Kilometer zu sammeln. Wäre also Klasse, wenn es Kanäle oder noch besser Seen im erweiterten Grenzgebiet geben würde. Ich sag mal mit max 45 Minuten fahrt. 

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Thoma

Achso, mit Grenzgebiet meine ich in der in der Nähe von Nordhorn, Bentheim, Schüttorf.


----------



## bronkomane (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Hey Thoma!

Den Angelpaß in Holland würd ich mit an Deiner Stelle nicht holen!
Die Gewässer dort sind so dermaßen leer gefischt, dass Du besser das Geld sparen könntest!!!

Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass es in dem Gebiet überhaupt ein See gibt, in dem man beispeilsweise Raubfische fangen könnte!

Das sind meine Erfahrungen!


Fischige Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



bronkomane schrieb:


> Die Gewässer dort sind so dermaßen leer gefischt, dass Du besser das Geld sparen könntest!!!


 
Meinst Du jetzt das Grenzgebiet, oder Holland allgemein ;+ ?
Die Gewässer in Holland sind normalerweise auf jeden Fall besser als die in Deutschland.|rolleyes


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



bronkomane schrieb:


> Hey Thoma!
> 
> Den Angelpaß in Holland würd ich mit an Deiner Stelle nicht holen!
> Die Gewässer dort sind so dermaßen leer gefischt, dass Du besser das Geld sparen könntest!!!
> ...



Einfach nur #q#q#q


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



bronkomane schrieb:


> Hey Thoma!
> 
> Den Angelpaß in Holland würd ich mit an Deiner Stelle nicht holen!
> Die Gewässer dort sind so dermaßen leer gefischt, dass Du besser das Geld sparen könntest!!!
> ...


 
lol, naja freiwillig an den blanken haken springen tun selbst die holländischen fische nicht
ich bin fast nur im grenzgebiet gronau/alstätte/enschede unterwegs, hab einige wirklich gute fische landen können. wie überall beim angeln zählen ausdauer, geduld und experimentierfreudigkeit.
also wie schon gesagt kann ich das nicht bestätigen, das die grenzgebiete generell leer sind. 
schon allein weil viele so denken und grundsätzlich "weit" nach nl reinfahren, angel ich dort.

achja einer der nicht existierenden grenzgebiet hechte:





(103cm, gefangen auf köfi, 7.2007 in enschede)


----------



## Thoma (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

...so, Vispas gekauft. Waren am Almelokanal. Leider nichts gefangen, aber wir werden noch weitere Gewässer antesten. Wird schon werden...

Thoma


----------



## Snoek (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



bronkomane schrieb:


> Hey Thoma!
> 
> Den Angelpaß in Holland würd ich mit an Deiner Stelle nicht holen!
> Die Gewässer dort sind so dermaßen leer gefischt, dass Du besser das Geld sparen könntest!!!
> ...


gruß snoek


----------



## Tiffy (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Da kann ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Hier und da schwimmt da sicherlich ein Raubfisch rum. Hab ich selbst schon gesehen, und ab und an sogar auch schon gefangen


----------



## Thoma (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Alles klar. Schön das es dann doch ein paar positive Nachrichten gab. bronkomane hat es dann doch wohl etwas zu negativ dargestellt. 
Ich werde jetzt am Wochenende mal an die Dinkel fahren und dort mit der Angel entlang laufen. Vielleicht komme ich an eine schöne Stelle zum Angeln. Mir fehlt leider momentan die Zeit weiter ins Landesinnere zu fahren um die Hot Spots zu beangeln. Wird schon werden. 
Ansonsten genieße ich die Landschaft#6!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



Thoma schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt am Wochenende mal an die Dinkel fahren und dort mit der Angel entlang laufen. !!


Ist das Grenznah?
Wo ist die Dinkel denn?
In der Gegend kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus...
Aber vieleicht könnt Ihr mir mal ein paar Tips geben, wo ich mal eben mit der Jerke über die Grenze kann....


----------



## carphunter85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Aber von Dortmund aus bist du ja immer etwas unterwegs, oder? Welche Grenznahe Ecke willst du denn, vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Aber von Dortmund aus bist du ja immer etwas unterwegs, oder? Welche Grenznahe Ecke willst du denn, vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen...


So nah wie möglich....
Den See in Arnheim kenne ich schon, aber da müsste ich mein Boot mitschleppen.
Ich suche was, für mal eben so´n Quckie.....


----------



## carphunter85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Versuchs doch mal um Nimwegen oder s' Hertogenbosch. Wobei ich um Nimwegen den einen oder anderen schönen Hecht gefangen habe. Das andere sieht bei google einfach gut aus.


----------



## Thoma (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

@ Tommi Engel: Meine Eltern wohnen mehr oder weniger auf dem Grenzstein zu den Niederlanden. Wolte mal die Dinkel antesten, war dort allerdings bisher auch noch nicht. Du musst von Dortmund aus auf die A30 und die bis zur letzten Ausfahrt vor der Grenze durchfahren. Dann Richtung Gronau an der Ampel rechts.  Wenn du dann immer gerade aus fährst ca. 2-3 Kilometer kommst du direkt zur Dinkel (fährst drüber).  Dort werde ich mein Glück mal versuchen.  Ob sich das für dich aus Dortmund lohnt kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Moin
das kannste dir sparen die  Dinkel ist dort im schnitt 30 cm tief. Außer jetzt, jetzt hat die ordentlich hochwasser. 

Da kannste besser nach "de lutte" an den "Umleitungskanal" fahren
.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

@carphunter
meinst Du den Polder nördlich von Nimwegen?
@Thoma
In der nähe von Gronau finde ich nichts...Hast Du  vieleicht einen Ortsnamen in Holland?


----------



## Thoma (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

@ Heiko 112: Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass zu dieser Jahreszeit die ganze Gegend da unten auch unter wasser stehen kann, zumindest die Wiesen etc.

Ich war vor zwei Wochen am Almelo Kanal bei Holland. Nichts gefangen. Habe mit einem anderen Angler gesprochen, der meinte dort würde schon was gehen. Ein bisschen Glück vorausgesetzt :g! Zur Not geh ich nochmal dort hin.

Das war am Grenzübergang bei Nordhorn. Media markt....

ansonsten bin ich selbst auf der Suche nach Angelmöglichkeiten im Grenzgebiet...#

Kenne noch den See Het Hulsbek. Dort soll es aber nicht so pralle sein. Leider keine Erfahrungswerte...


----------



## carphunter85 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Tommy: Guck dir bei google mal die Ecke Weurt, Beuningen oder Wijchen an. Dort gibt es jede Menge Stadtgräben und Seen/Teiche, in denen ich letztes Jahr einige Hechte fangen konnte.


----------



## ZanderKalle (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> So nah wie möglich....
> Den See in Arnheim kenne ich schon, aber da müsste ich mein Boot mitschleppen.
> Ich suche was, für mal eben so´n Quckie.....




Ich kann dir nur die Iyssel bei Doesburg nahe legen top Gewässer für Zander!!!
Oder der alte Rhein bei Arnheim super für Hecht und Zander!!!


----------



## Thoma (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

@heiko112: De Lutte kommt mir bekannt vor. Liegt bei Losser habe ich gerade im Netz gesehen. Wo kannman da angeln? Fluss See oder was gibt es da? 

Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir noch eine Anlaufstelle geben könntest.

Gruß

Thoma


----------



## Dieter1952 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

_Hallo Thoma,_
_versuch es mal mit dieser Page_

http://locator.locatienet.com/visplanner/Default.aspx

_Gebe mal Losser oder Denekamp als Suchbegriff rein. Ist zwar in Holländisch, wirst wohl mit klar kommen._


----------



## Thoma (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

klar komm ich damit klar, komm aus dem Grenzgebiet ;-) danke dir!!!


----------



## Heiko112 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



Thoma schrieb:


> @heiko112: De Lutte kommt mir bekannt vor. Liegt bei Losser habe ich gerade im Netz gesehen. Wo kannman da angeln? Fluss See oder was gibt es da?
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir noch eine Anlaufstelle geben könntest.
> 
> ...





Die Stelle wo die Dinkel direkt an den Kanal lang geh. Also vom  anfang Kanal bis so die ersten 3 Brücken sind recht interessant.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Dieter1952 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Die Stelle wo die Dinkel direkt an den Kanal lang geh. Also vom anfang Kanal bis so die ersten 3 Brücken sind recht interessant.
> 
> mfg
> Heiko


 
_Stimmt:m _

_Erwarte aber keine großen Hechte. Bei mir war bei 80 Schluß._


----------



## Thoma (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

vielen Dank für die Tips!!
Auch die Seite ist echt super!!! Werde in der nächsten Zeit einfach mal los legen und an dem einen oder anderen Wochenende die Gewässer erkunden...arbeite gerade in Stuttgart wird wohl nicht allzu häufig klappen. Werde euch also schon noch einige Fische übrig lassen ;-)

Thoma


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Ich wollte morgen mal nach Holland. Bei Arnheim über die Grenze, und dann irgendwo hin. Hat jemand der sich ein wenig auskennt noch einen Tipp, oder Lust sich anzuschliessen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Keiner Lust oder Zeit morgen?


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

*Bin morgen bei dem Wetter auf dem Gooimeer. Das war schon laaaaaaaaange nicht mehr so Windstill und das wird jetzt erstmal ausgenutzt.:vik::vik::vik::vik:*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> *Bin morgen bei dem Wetter auf dem Gooimeer. Das war schon laaaaaaaaange nicht mehr so Windstill und das wird jetzt erstmal ausgenutzt.:vik::vik::vik::vik:*


Hatte ich auch erst überlegt, hatte aber keine Lust das Boot mitzuschleppen...


----------



## funflo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*

Hallo,
bin gerade mit meiner Frau nach Schuettorf gezogen und war in den letzten Tagen am Anfang des Umleitugngskanal / Dinkel (2 Wehre), am Hengeleo / Nordhorn Kanal an der Schleuse bei Reutum und an der Dinkel, mit Blinker, GuFi. Kein Biss.  Vielleicht will bald jemand gemeinsam losziehen. 
Hoffe das passt in diesen Thread.

Florian.


----------



## Austi (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angel mit dem Vispas im Grenzgebiet Gronau/Nordhorn*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> das kannste dir sparen die Dinkel ist dort im schnitt 30 cm tief. Außer jetzt, jetzt hat die ordentlich hochwasser.
> 
> Da kannste besser nach "de lutte" an den "Umleitungskanal" fahren
> ...


 

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, war gestern noch da.
War sehr erschrocken über die geringe Tiefe. Wenig tiefe 
Löcher und meist nur 30-40 cm Tief. Mein Vereinsgewässer ist die Dinkel in Legden wo sie entspringt. Zwischen Legden und Heek ist sie Zwischen 0,30 und 2m Tief. Deutlich Interessanter für Raubfisch. Gibt nur leider keine Tageskarten. 

MFG Austi


----------

